# Fire bellied toad discoloration



## Kypsalis (May 5, 2007)

I know this is a dart frog forum but I'm really hoping you might be able to help me. I just picked up 10 FBTs and I noticed last night that two of them have a discoloration on their backs. Its kind of a brownish-tan and is mainly toward their sides. I have some pictures but they aren't very clear as I was using my cell to take them. But hopefully they will work. 





































So any ideas? I can't find anything online about it except one vague reference to something called spring disease but could find very little about that either. I've seperated them into their own tank. 

Thanks for any input you can give me...


----------



## Kypsalis (May 5, 2007)

Has anybody run across this before?? I want to make sure there's not something I should be doing...


----------



## Nuggular (Apr 8, 2005)

I cant really tell. The photos are to small. Please post some larger photos and I will be able to get a better look at it.


----------

